# Xbox re-chargable batter packs?



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Chaps, so many to choose from????!!!

http://www.game.co.uk/Accessories/X...ller-Accessories/_/N-1z13fvhZ1z13mmvZ1z13fr3/

What would you recommend/what have you got?

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

official only mate. the others lose charge quickly and some fall out the back of the controller.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've only ever used the official ones with no issues. My brother had to get rid of his though as it refused to keep any charge after 1 1/2 years of constant use. It still works if plugged in constantly though!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

as above the 15 quid play and charge kit is the best as you dont have to remove it to get a charge which means you can carry on playing mine lasted 3 years before i couldnt get it to hold a charge. has saved me a lot in batterys over the years.


----------

